# Corsair HS 1 USB Headset



## Texter (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mich für das headseat hs1 usb entschieden vor 3 tagen.Doch Leider Geht die software nicht oder nicht richtig!

Habe wie beschrieben alles ohne antivir installiert ,nach einer weile z.b nach dem spielen will ich immer in die sofware und umstellen den sound bloss dann öffnet sich de sofware nicht.
jetzt schon nach dem 10 neustart , bleibt einfach geschlossen. Ich habe auch schon so offt alles runter und neu drauf, aber es geht einfach nicht auch der treiber auf der suport seite will nicht.Öffnet sich nicht mehr.

Sound ist aber immer da ! Bloss es geht um die sofware die sich nicht öffnet.

die Frage: Brauche ich die software überhaupt? oder kann ich den sound (7.1-auf 5.1-stereo-equalizer)in meinem sound on board auch verstellen? Was das beste Wäre.

So balt das headset angeschlossen war, steuert mein sound nicht mehr das headset oder? Auf dem sound paneel bei mir konnte ich nicht mal mehr laut und leise machen deshalb!
Sonst müsste ich alles richtig gemacht haben in windows, das headset als standart gerät. 

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein neues headset an ein modernes betriebssystem (W7) anzuschliessen, was mach ich den da falsch.

Wäre ja echt schade wenn der treiber sofware nicht geht , so könnte ich das headset nicht richtig benutzen wäre für mich nutzlos ohne die eintellungen. Und umgetauscht bekomme ich es deshalb auch nicht, ansonsten ist es super wenn es mal geht. (Die um computer Fach Markt haben mir das Headset HS 1 gut beschrieben und empfohlen, aber wie das lösen soll mit der software da weis keiner was davon schade)

system:W7 64 bit
sound:SB X Fi-MB onboard sound (HS1 USB Headset)  
Mainboard: ASUS crosshair 4

MFG Für Jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2011)

Software macht schon sinn!

rechtsklick auf das symbol und öffnen öffnet also die Software nicht?

Dann bitte deinstallieren die Software und diese runterladen und testen:
Blog - Corsair Headset Drivers version 1.1 Now Available


----------



## Texter (21. Oktober 2011)

danke ich versuche den treiber zu installieren, meine letzte hoffnung.

ja genau sie öffnet sich nicht, würde das hs1 auch ohne die software benutzen wenn das möglich und ich alles einstellen könnte.

ich versuche jetzt den treiber erts mal. hoffentlich klappt das.

danke erst mal


----------



## Texter (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Neue Treiber Funktioniert , kann ihn starten jedes mal und die einstellungen vornehmen.
Habes ich jetzt Testen können.

Die Sofware wo dabei war hatte bloss wenn sie mal offen war , andere und mehr einstellungen im Control Panel.
Der Treiber ist noch für andere Headsets von Corsair oder? ,So könnte ich auch nicht finden. Muss ich mir dann merken für Neuinstallationen.
Aber Die Neue Geht Einwandfrei so wie es sein sollte danke.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Oktober 2011)

Super, Ja die Software geht auch beim Vengeance 1500 Headset von uns.


----------

